# 2010 WEGO Tour



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats to all the 2009 champions...









We are currently working on the plan for 2010...let me know if you have any ideas or suggestions...

Also, people interested in having a show on the 2010 WEGO Tour or the 2010 WEGO-West Tour...please contact me now, while we still have time to make adjustments. We look forward to seeing everyone in 2010...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

full kustom was won by 2 points :0


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 26 2009, 11:35 AM~15789619
> *full kustom was won by 2 points :0
> *


final points out?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 01:14 PM~15789929
> *final points out?
> *


you dont see them on the top of the page :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 26 2009, 01:14 PM~15789929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know sometimes it does that on my computer too .. i see em ok today but before a couple of times it would still show it as the previous standings.. i even called and said its still the old one lol they was like no it isnt .. dunno why it does that 

Happy Thanksgiving 2 all the Wego Family.. see yall in 2010


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

if you hit refresh it will usually come up


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got an idea ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 26 2009, 12:35 PM~15789619
> *full kustom was won by 2 points :0
> *


1.75 to be exact,.... weather you win by 2 points or a lot,winning is winning....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 11:37 AM~15797477
> *1.75 to be exact,.... weather you win by 2 points or a  lot,winning is winning....hahaha :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie. time to get to work for next year, i know i got title next year. good luck to yall in 2010


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2009, 02:28 PM~15798203
> *congrats homie. time to get to work for next year, i know i got title next year. good luck to yall in 2010
> *


so,I guess you won't be painting mine then,...
I guess I will have to go a little more south to corpus :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 01:38 PM~15798257
> *so,I guess  you won't be painting mine then,...
> I guess I will have to go a little more south to corpus  :scrutinize:
> *


ill paint your too. but if you need to go else where good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2009, 02:41 PM~15798267
> *ill paint your too. but if you need to go else where good luck. :biggrin:
> *


well,let me know when you have room


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 01:44 PM~15798278
> *well,let me know when you have room
> *


i got room right now.figure out what you want to do and we can sit down and talk $$$$$$$


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

after the RO atx show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 01:50 PM~15798319
> * after the RO atx show
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 01:50 PM~15798319
> * after the RO atx show
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Whoop whoop!! looking foward to next years tour!


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 26 2009, 11:56 AM~15789253
> *Congrats to all the 2009 champions...
> 
> 
> ...


have the san antonio show not so late in the summer, too hot,,,make it earler cooler weather


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope "EL DUKE" is ready for the tour next year! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Nov 27 2009, 06:00 PM~15799643
> *have the san antonio show not so late in the summer, too hot,,,make it earler cooler weather
> *


we were actually talkin bout that on the way home.. talkin bout which show was the most tiring & it had to be the San Antonio show. i was hurting for a week but my dumbass wore shanklas to that show and never again.. walkin on that hot pavement felt like :burn:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2009, 03:28 PM~15798203
> *congrats homie. time to get to work for next year, i know i got title next year. good luck to yall in 2010
> *


[lets get it on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 27 2009, 05:58 PM~15799626
> *Whoop whoop!! looking foward to next years tour!
> *


 :wave: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im ready..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15817863
> *
> 
> im ready..
> *


kinda sucks that its over for now but i guess we all need a break.. maybe now i can put insurance on my car and get a drivers license :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Nov 27 2009, 05:00 PM~15799643
> *have the san antonio show not so late in the summer, too hot,,,make it earler cooler weather
> *


man for real, i think they should have the indoor shows in july and august, and the out door show on the coolest months, it does get really hot :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up playaz n pimps? :wave:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 26 2009, 11:56 AM~15789253
> *Congrats to all the 2009 champions...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :x: :x: Congrats 2 all and see ya next year.....


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

san berdeino ca july 25 ,,,time to figuer out how to hop over there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I will be ready for this tour .


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 04:34 PM~15836466
> *I  will be ready for this tour .
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 05:34 PM~15836466
> *I  will be ready for this tour .
> *


hope i am


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

BRING IT TO THE MIDWEST


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 06:00 PM~15837276
> *hope i am
> *


all you got to do is wash


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 1 2009, 08:19 PM~15838275
> *all you got to do is wash
> *


yea but i gotta change up atleast a couple of things.. gonna work on my trunk, add some more tvs and i wanna do a mural or two. ill just see how it goes. i got other shit i gotta take care of first. damn laws r always fuckin wit me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15838607
> *
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 07:35 PM~15838477
> *yea but i gotta change up atleast a couple of things.. gonna work on my trunk, add some more  computer screens  and i wanna do a mural or two. ill just see how it goes. i got other shit i gotta take care of first. damn laws r always fuckin wit me  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15838042
> *BRING IT TO THE MIDWEST
> *


We are working on a lot of possibilities... we are starting to get things together.. We would love to take it to the midwest, if you have any promoters interested, just let us know...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 1 2009, 09:31 PM~15839272
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

ill see ya on the 13th


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2009, 06:52 PM~15862920
> *
> *


i just gotta wash my car and ill be there on Saturday vato loco


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'LL BE READY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2009, 09:37 PM~15839341
> *We are working on a lot of possibilities... we are starting to get things together.. We would love to take it to the midwest, if you have any promoters interested, just let us know...
> *


*BUMPKIN!!!!*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for the tour of 2010 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2009, 07:00 PM~15903708
> *ttt  for the tour of 2010 :0
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15903902
> *
> *


Sup Bumpkin =)


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 12:10 PM~15789896
> *CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


MANIACOS is taking the hop thropy this year :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 07:36 PM~15905155
> *Sup Bumpkin =)
> *


so that makes you mrs. bumpkin? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15905185
> *MANIACOS  is taking the hop thropy this year :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 07:36 PM~15905155
> *Sup Bumpkin =)
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 09:23 AM~15923722
> *ttt
> *


Q-VO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 9 2009, 04:38 PM~15928404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x 76


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 06:57 AM~15910406
> *so that makes you mrs. bumpkin? :0
> *


Dani move to the country? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 10 2009, 03:07 PM~15938523
> *Dani move to the country? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Be quit woman!

Don't make me hide the Black Iguanas from you! :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2009, 06:02 PM~15939743
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

neat-o


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2009, 05:02 PM~15939743
> *:0
> *


I'll hide stuff from you too!! 

I dont know what i'll hide but i'm sure Bumpkin can help me with that


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 10 2009, 11:32 PM~15944271
> *I'll hide stuff from you too!!
> 
> I dont know what i'll hide but i'm sure Bumpkin can help me with that
> *



you need to stay off lay it low now... :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 01:52 AM~15945573
> *you need to stay off lay it low now... :angry:
> *


You need to quit quoting my posts... :angry: :loco:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 10 2009, 11:32 PM~15944271
> *I'll hide stuff from you too!!
> 
> I dont know what i'll hide but i'm sure Bumpkin can help me with that
> *


you can hide his keys... 



you just gotta see how he acts when he cant find his keys :roflmao: i should've recorded it but i was too busy zippin up my zipper


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*BUMP!*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all the WEGO people. Love ya,  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i would like to say thank you to wego tour sponcer NOS....here it is dec.22 and I still have a case of blue and 1/2 case of red left that we scored from tour dates this past year.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 22 2009, 12:20 PM~16057907
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all the WEGO people. Love ya,   :biggrin:
> *


same to you beautiful uffin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT FOR WEGO IN 2010


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2009, 05:33 PM~16060707
> *same to you beautiful  uffin:
> *


Quit flirting with my mom... as great as you are... I think it would be weird telling people...yup...that's my stepdad over there...ol boy Miggy...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 07:20 PM~16061789
> *Quit flirting with my mom... as great as you are... I think it would be weird telling people...yup...that's my stepdad over there...ol boy Miggy...
> *


you're right :tears: cuz when id see Tito id have to be like there goes my homie G well now my step son n law bumpkin ... that would be weird too.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! I hope ya'll are enjoying the break, because 2010 is going to be great!

I also wanted to take a chance to give a shout-out to Jorge at WildToyz Customs. I had mentioned having some dealings with them previously, but he has stepped in and taken care of everything like a true pro! We had been going through an ex-employee, and apparently that is where the confusion was coming from. But, he's taking care of his end and we've seen some of the projects in the shop...look out! They look great...makes me want to bring a project his way! Hopefully, he will get involved with the 2010 tour!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SCHEDULE, SCHEDULE, SCHEDULE :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 06:50 PM~15953217
> *you can hide his keys...
> you just gotta see how he acts when he cant find his keys  :roflmao: i should've recorded it but i was too busy zippin up my zipper
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 02:13 PM~16094053
> *SCHEDULE, SCHEDULE, SCHEDULE :cheesy:
> *


calm down man!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 26 2009, 01:37 PM~16094608
> *calm down man!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 26 2009, 01:37 PM~16094608
> *calm down man!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 02:08 PM~16094428
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 06:08 PM~16095348
> *:uh:
> *


NEW YEAR...NEW INCHES


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 26 2009, 04:51 PM~16095585
> *NEW YEAR...NEW INCHES
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 07:04 PM~16095686
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


get your "joto" mind out the gutter! :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ok ....well then its clear.... tha blue cut. i likes.......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sooooooooo...when is there gonna be another calander with the chickas


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 07:08 PM~16096079
> *sooooooooo...when  is  there  gonna  be  another  calander  with  the  chickas
> *


i think we'll be ready 2 travel the Great State Of Texas once again


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR WEGO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 06:06 PM~16096069
> *ok  ....well  then  its  clear....  tha  blue  cut.  i  likes.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2009, 01:30 PM~16102088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 27 2009, 07:55 PM~16103959
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope my truck will be ready for this years show. 


http://www.phaylanx.net/features/george/george.html


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 28 2009, 01:56 PM~16111289
> *I hope my truck will be ready for this years show.
> http://www.phaylanx.net/features/george/george.html
> *


its more then 1 show. its a tour


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 28 2009, 05:39 PM~16112543
> *its more then 1 show.  its a tour
> *


I know i want to do as many shows as i can ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:32 PM~16102111
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 05:11 PM~16113382
> *whats up homie
> *


chillin' seen you that rollin video ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy New Years to every one. Hope you have a safe one. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 05:27 PM~16113579
> *chillin'   seen you that  rollin  video ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: ,i know i was talking , but im just trying to get the hop game more interesting :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 03:21 PM~16123981
> *:biggrin: ,i know i was talking , but im just trying to get the hop game more interesting :biggrin:
> *


we will be seening you on the tour?


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 25 2009, 08:42 AM~16085800
> *I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!  I hope ya'll are enjoying the break, because 2010 is going to be great!
> 
> I also wanted to take a chance to give a shout-out to Jorge at WildToyz Customs.  I had mentioned having some dealings with them previously, but he has stepped in and taken care of everything like a true pro!  We had been going through an ex-employee, and apparently that is where the confusion was coming from.  But, he's taking care of his end and we've seen some of the projects in the shop...look out!  They look great...makes me want to bring a project his way!  Hopefully, he will get involved with the 2010 tour!
> *


Any word on the calender for 2010 WEGO?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 28 2009, 12:56 PM~16111289
> *I hope my truck will be ready for this years show.
> http://www.phaylanx.net/features/george/george.html
> *



CHINGAO HOMIE ... IT'S COMING OUT SHARP !! GREAT JOB AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 29 2009, 04:28 PM~16124720
> *we  will  be  seening  you  on  the  tour?
> *


DEFINETLY, im on a mission for my second cup,..if i can :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2009, 03:58 PM~16136083
> *DEFINETLY, im on a mission for my second cup,..if i can :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy New Years... Dont drink and drive with you show cars...do it with your daily!! or even safer.... your lowrider bikes....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

when can we be looking for the show season to start.dont need exact dates or places just a ballpark .just need to know how much time i have left.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 31 2009, 02:10 PM~16146634
> *when can we be looking for the show season to start.dont need exact dates or places just a ballpark .just need to know how much time i have left.
> *


Not real sure, but I think the first one is in Dallas in March.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 31 2009, 05:21 PM~16148113
> *Not real sure, but I think the first one is in Dallas in March.
> *


foremost :wave: hi helen this is orlando.... how have ou been.. tha cruise still feels like a dream.. we had a blast... hope you and our family have a great new years.. one more week till the newborn gets here....we will see you soon...... tell bumpkin i said ''hi''..lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 07:45 PM~16148865
> *foremost :wave: hi  helen  this  is orlando....  how  have  ou  been..  tha  cruise  still  feels  like  a dream..  we  had  a  blast...  hope  you  and  our  family  have  a  great new  years..  one  more  week  till the  newborn  gets  here....we  will see  you  soon......  tell  bumpkin  i  said  ''hi''..lol
> *


drunk azz :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 31 2009, 06:21 PM~16148113
> *Not real sure, but I think the first one is in Dallas in March.
> *


 :0 :0 

thats gonna get here quick.. i hope i can start at the beginning of the tour this time


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 1 2010, 04:58 PM~16155292
> *drunk azz  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like it kickoffs off on March 21st in Dallas, TX....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 07:45 PM~16148865
> *foremost :wave: hi  helen  this  is orlando....  how  have  ou  been..  tha   cruise  still  feels  like  a dream..  we  had  a  blast...  hope  you  and  our  family  have  a  great new  years..  one  more  week  till the  newborn   gets  here....we  will see  you  soon......  tell  bumpkin  i  said  ''hi''..lol
> *


Let us know the details when the baby gets here. Bumpkin was here yesterday. I'm not making Jamaica this year, but Dani and Bumpkin are going. I'm still paying on the last trip.

Dani's going to kill me. Forgot to log off her name. Helen


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 3 2010, 09:39 AM~16168595
> *Looks like it kickoffs off on March 21st in Dallas, TX....
> *


awwwreadyyyyyyyy


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 3 2010, 09:53 AM~16168677
> *Let us know the details when the baby gets here.  Bumpkin was here yesterday.  I'm not making Jamaica this year, but Dani and Bumpkin are going.  I'm still paying on the last trip.
> 
> Dani's going to kill me.  Forgot to log off her name.  Helen
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


Lindsey is prolly gonna go to Jamaica too...anyone else down?? Hit me or BitterSweet up... 7 day cruise to Jamaica, Cayman Island and Cozumel!!! Anyone down to join?? Hit me up asap 550.00 7 day cruise, deposit due January 5th. $75, you pay whatever you want as you go but has to be all paid by end of May.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 3 2010, 01:31 PM~16169605
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Lindsey is prolly gonna go to Jamaica too...anyone else down?? Hit me or BitterSweet up...  7 day cruise to Jamaica, Cayman Island and Cozumel!!! Anyone down to join?? Hit me up asap  550.00 7 day cruise, deposit due January 5th.  $75, you pay whatever you want as you go but has to be all paid by end of May.
> *


i want to go! :biggrin: i have family in the inlands


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

hope my car ready for the tour :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Dec 30 2009, 11:10 AM~16132371
> *CHINGAO HOMIE ... IT'S COMING OUT SHARP !! GREAT JOB AND GOOD LUCK
> *


Thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SPREAD IT OUT MORE !!! ADD WEST TX!! 

IMO ..KILL THE RAT RACE, DO A MORE QUALIFYING CIRCUIT. THIS WOULD LEAD TO A BIGGER FINALLY! 


DO YOU GUYS USE THE SAME JUDGES AT ALL THE SHOWS?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 10:51 PM~16175279
> *SPREAD IT OUT MORE !!!  ADD WEST TX!!
> 
> IMO ..KILL THE RAT RACE, DO A MORE QUALIFYING CIRCUIT. THIS WOULD LEAD TO A BIGGER FINALLY!
> ...


they had a show in Abilene on the 2009 tour. the tour had me going up north, down south, out west and as far east as Longview. it seemed spread out to me :dunno: and i was only able to start in the middle of the tour


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 01:41 AM~16176495
> *they had a show in Abilene on the 2009 tour. the tour had me going up north, down south, out west and as far east as Longview.  it seemed spread out to me  :dunno: and i was only able to start in the middle of the tour
> *


2/3 hrs north...3 hrs east...1/2 hr south.. lene aint exactly west 2 hrs west of FTW 2.5 from ya the borderline begining of west tx......

San Angelo, Mid/Odessa, EL Paso


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 01:08 AM~16176709
> *2/3 hrs north...3 hrs east...1/2 hr south.. lene aint exactly west 2 hrs west of FTW 2.5 from ya the borderline begining of west tx......
> 
> San Angelo, Mid/Odessa, EL Paso, could even add Corpus.
> *


Longview Tx was bout 5 hours .. Oklahoma City Ok is about another 5 hr road trip. hell San Bernadino, California is a 26 hr drive if you really wanna go out west and thats a Wego tour show also


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 02:26 AM~16176852
> *Longview Tx was bout 5 hours .. Oklahoma City Ok is about another 5 hr road trip. hell San Bernadino, California is a 26 hr drive if you really wanna go out west and thats a Wego tour show also
> *


There was a hand full of peeps out west SB tour goers... yes OK was out of state.....

core of the show is Istate 35/45 show....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 01:32 AM~16176893
> *There was a hand full of peeps out west SB tour goers... yes OK was out of state.....
> 
> core of the show is Istate 35/45 show....
> *


gas is a muthafucka lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 4 2010, 02:33 AM~16176904
> *gas is a muthafucka lol  :biggrin:
> *


i know my homies Cruz and Rocky and the Legion homies Spent a grip!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 01:36 AM~16176926
> *i know my homies Cruz and Rocky and the Legion homies Spent a grip!
> *


hell yea


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I only TTT WeGo topics....


...and topics with funny pics of Bumpkin... like the cowboys hat pic in 254


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16181201
> *I only TTT WeGo topics....
> ...and topics with funny pics of Bumpkin... like the cowboys hat pic in 254
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 11:51 PM~16175279
> *SPREAD IT OUT MORE !!!  ADD LUBBOCK TX!!
> 
> IMO ..KILL THE RAT RACE, DO A MORE QUALIFYING CIRCUIT. THIS WOULD LEAD TO A BIGGER FINALLY!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16176926
> *i know my homies Cruz and Rocky and the Legion homies Spent a grip!
> *


i spent a grip just taking 3 bikes


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 4 2010, 05:47 PM~16182033
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that would be bad azz ... i got family in levelland :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 04:24 PM~16181201
> *I only TTT WeGo topics....
> ...and topics with funny pics of Bumpkin... like the cowboys hat pic in 254
> *


dont forget your special own... nevermind  ill just "ttt" it for ya :biggrin: jk jk


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 4 2010, 10:01 PM~16184575
> *i spent a grip just taking 3 bikes
> *


and my homie JOHN! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 12:06 AM~16188017
> *and my homie JOHN!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

BRING IT BACK TO ABILENE TEXAS YEA ITS WEST TEXAS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

NEED MORE HOUSTON STOPS ON THE WEGO TOUR SHOWS..BESIDES LOS MAGNIFICOS!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Take the tour to South Texas


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HELP!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519258


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We were trying to get a 2nd Houston show at Pasadena Fairgrounds...but we don't have the funds to do it ourselves...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

dont forget the atx :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2010, 08:42 PM~16195706
> *NEED MORE HOUSTON STOPS ON THE WEGO TOUR SHOWS..BESIDES LOS MAGNIFICOS!!
> *


true eminence show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2010, 08:53 PM~16195882
> *Take the tour to South Texas
> *


if they do, you gonna be there?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2010, 10:13 PM~16196210
> *if they do, you gonna be there?
> *


I got _familia_ in South Tejas so si :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IS THERE A SCHEDULE UP YET FOR THE WEGO TOUR SHOWS ???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol :roflmao: 





i'll just shut up :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2010, 08:11 PM~16196179
> *true eminence show
> *


ATLEAST TWO MORE HOMIE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 5 2010, 08:01 PM~16196022
> *We were trying to get a 2nd Houston show at Pasadena Fairgrounds...but we don't have the funds to do it ourselves...
> *


yea Mark was telling me about it at the New Yars picnic... i hope so..if you need help holla at me..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2010, 07:53 PM~16195882
> *Take the tour to South Texas
> *


Corpus!! I was born there and got plenty of my spaniard familia down there.  do a show off shoreline blvd.!! Like Texas tours use to.  Me and Ouija been to them shows plenty of times 96,97,98, and 99


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16208196
> *Corpus!! I was born there and got plenty of my spaniard familia down there.  do a show off shoreline blvd.!! Like Texas tours use to.    Me and Ouija been to them shows plenty of times 96,97,98, and 99
> *


i member trowing toilet paper rolls off the balcony of the Howard Johnson....

some one even threw a bottle from up there at a cop car... WhataBurger packed as shit!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be attending more shows across texas this year.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 6 2010, 09:16 PM~16208196
> *Corpus!! I was born there and got plenty of my spaniard familia down there.  do a show off shoreline blvd.!! Like Texas tours use to.    Me and Ouija been to them shows plenty of times 96,97,98, and 99
> *


id be down for somethin like that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 10:41 PM~16209504
> *  I will be attending more shows across texas this year.
> *


hopefully ill be right behind you "no ****" :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd love a show in Corpus. My sister lives there.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 7 2010, 04:13 PM~16215843
> *I can't  wait
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16229488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE..........


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 9 2010, 01:38 PM~16236284
> *WHAT  UP  HOMIE..........
> *


Que paso Lando


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

are you guys coming back to san antonio and if so when


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

lac of sleep will be ready for the tour


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
5/16 - Illegal Toys Car Show in Oklahoma City
7/18 - 3rd Annual Angelitos C.C. Car Show in Lamesa, TX
TBA - 3rd Annual Central Texas Showdown in Temple, TX
TBA - 2nd Annual Los Magnificos-San Antonio Car Show in San Antonio, TX
9/12 - Signature C.C.'s Car Show in Tulsa, OK
TBA - 3rd Annual Torres Empire Car Show in Dallas, TX
TBA - 28th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Houston, TX

Other potential tour stops include:
- Alburquerque
- Abilene
- Little Rock
- San Angelo
- San Marcos
- Longview

The tour will be another 12 shows (even though I wanted to cut it to 10). There are a few major changes this year.

1.) The club championship will be for a single chapter only. There will be cash prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. And a special bonus if your club sweeps all 3!
2.) Club additions and club changes will require a waiting period (of 1-2 shows before that member will count in your club standings)
3.) All shows will be valued the same....they will all be full points shows
More updates coming soon!*


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 09:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...



is the san bernadino show going to be a part of the tour and count in points


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

1.) The club championship will be for a single chapter only. There will be cash prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. And a special bonus if your club sweeps all 3!




:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

WERE BACK THIS YEAR READY TO THROW 2 SHOWS BOTH WITH 100 TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES,,,,,,AND OF COURSE ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AT BOTH SHOWS,,AND ALL THE SAME GOES FOR THIS YEAR ,,WE WILL BE JUDGING AND TAKEING CARE OF THE SHOWS,,,,,,,,,
FIRST SHOW WILL BE HELD BY 
BLOOD BROTHERS ENT. & ROLLERZ ONLY
BULLYZ AND SLAB SHOW & CAR SHOW
ROSDALE PARK MAY 23

FOR CAR SHOW OR SPONSER SHIP CALL RICHARD 210-815-9779
FOR DOG SHOW AND VENDOR SPOT CALL DAVID 210-781-7461
AND FOR OUR 2ND SHOW ,,,MORE INFO TO COME BUT IT WILL BE IN JUNE 2010 AND BE A ,,,ROLLERZ ONLY EVENT
INFO TO COME CALL RICHARD 210-815-9779


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 08:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


sounds good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 08:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


lets get this crackin for 2010. rollerz might be all one chapter now :0 :0


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds good cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 09:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

whats up with all shows on sunday sat is nice for us that have to drive 4hrs plus to most of the shows. Has there ever been a possibilty of a show in austin that would be part of wego, just wondering. :dunno:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 10:18 AM~16276319
> *San Angelo :biggrin:
> - San Marcos
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Jan 13 2010, 09:14 PM~16284172
> *whats up with all shows on sunday sat is nice for us that have to drive 4hrs plus to most of the shows. Has there ever been a possibilty of a show in austin that would be part of wego, just wondering. :dunno:
> *


we know how u feel homie every show we did last year was 5hrs plus hope yall can hit up r show this year agian homies c yall at the shows


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 14 2010, 10:26 AM~16288056
> *we know how u feel homie every show we did last year was 5hrs plus hope yall can hit up r show this year agian homies c yall at the shows
> *


SAME PLACE OR BIGGER JOINT!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 14 2010, 08:36 AM~16288147
> *SAME PLACE OR BIGGER JOINT!
> *


bigger indoor and outside show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 14 2010, 10:40 AM~16288170
> *bigger indoor and outside show
> *


I NEED A 10x20 spot! :biggrin:


----------



## Crystal Images (Nov 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 10:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


Always have good shows in San Angelo.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT WEGO COMING TO WEST TX !! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jan 14 2010, 07:43 PM~16294154
> *TTT WEGO COMING TO WEST TX !! :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


will you be able to compete at your own show?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club (Mar 7, 2008)

TRYING TO PLAN A TEXAS SHOW , WHICH WOULD BE YOUR BEST SHOW TO ATTEND ? THANKS FOR YOUR TIME & INFO.....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

WERE BACK THIS YEAR READY TO THROW 2 SHOWS BOTH WITH 100 TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES,,,,,,AND OF COURSE ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY AT BOTH SHOWS,,AND ALL THE SAME GOES FOR THIS YEAR ,,WE WILL BE JUDGING AND TAKEING CARE OF THE SHOWS,,,,,,,,,
FIRST SHOW WILL BE HELD BY 
BLOOD BROTHERS ENT. & ROLLERZ ONLY
BULLYZ AND SLAB SHOW & CAR SHOW
ROSDALE PARK MAY 23

FOR CAR SHOW OR SPONSER SHIP CALL RICHARD 210-815-9779
FOR DOG SHOW AND VENDOR SPOT CALL DAVID 210-781-7461









AND FOR OUR 2ND SHOW ,,,MORE INFO TO COME BUT IT WILL BE IN JUNE 2010 AND BE A ,,,ROLLERZ ONLY EVENT


and you know how we do our show this one in june will be free to the public,,100 trophies and cash prizes,,,just to show you how big our past shows were ,,,we had 145 entries,at one show,,and 138 at our other show,,,,,and of course there will be food and live music all day

SO GET READY ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE DOING IT BIG HERE IN SAN ANTO
INFO TO COME CALL RICHARD 210-815-9779


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2010, 09:24 PM~16295441
> *will you be able to compete at your own show?
> *


at r show it will be displayd only but hope it can be judge for the wego tour if not its cool


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalas_Car_Club_@Jan 15 2010, 10:48 AM~16300363
> *TRYING TO PLAN A TEXAS SHOW , WHICH WOULD BE YOUR BEST SHOW TO ATTEND ? THANKS FOR YOUR TIME & INFO.....
> *


Los Magnificos in November. The grand finally.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 15 2010, 11:25 AM~16300689
> *at r show it will be displayd only but hope it can be judge for the wego tour if not its cool
> *


kool with me :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2010, 05:27 PM~16280021
> *lets get this crackin for 2010. rollerz might be all one chapter now  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: RO Texas!! Someone gonna lose alot of money!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16295441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


other car clubs that had held a show in the past thats was part of the Wego Tour have competed in their own show cuz its not their members who are judging its the Wego judges. now if it was their own members judging then yea that would be different.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 06:15 PM~16304105
> *:uh: RO Texas!! Someone gonna lose alot of money!
> *


whos gonna lose money where?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 15 2010, 06:20 PM~16304126
> *other car clubs that had held a show in the past thats was part of the Wego Tour have competed in their own show cuz its not their members who are judging its the Wego judges. now if it was their own members judging then yea that would be different.
> *


did you drop another car club again?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2009, 12:24 AM~15878057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 The memories....Bwahahahahahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 4 2010, 08:01 PM~16184575
> *i spent a grip just taking 3 bikes
> *


Yep me to, that was a hella long trip. We drove straight threw from Corpus.


----------



## ethanbubba (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 15 2010, 08:09 PM~16305101
> *The memories....Bwahahahahahaha.  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE THERES ALOT MORE MEMORIES TO COME :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 14 2010, 08:26 AM~16288056
> *we know how u feel homie every show we did last year was 5hrs plus hope yall can hit up r show this year agian homies c yall at the shows
> *


WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 15 2010, 08:25 PM~16305251
> *Yep me to, that was a hella long trip. We drove straight threw from Corpus.
> *


i know ur trip was longer but we can make that drive again is the truck n da shop


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 15 2010, 11:16 PM~16306855
> *i know ur trip was longer but we can make that drive again is the truck n da shop
> *


Not yet, waiting to do a photoshoot, then tearing it down. Would like to do the tour agian, but I need to do some changes first. Plus my dad is doing some time, so if I am working, then the truck wouldn't be able to make it. Take care & be safe on the road homies. :thumbsup: I'll call you later Rocky & let you know what's up bro. God bless

Felix


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Kowboy founder of (Mar 4, 2009)

> Hello this is Kowboy @ VIP Promotionz and Street KingZ, promoters for Ruff Ryders All Star Weekend event.
> I'm calling OUT ALL car/bike clubs, low riders, hot rods, bikes, choppers, imports, Dubs etc... its time to shine and bring them rides out and show the out of towners how Dallas does it!
> 
> Below is the Car Show information. There will be a large amount of Celebrities, a Concert, vehicles, car/bike clubs, etc.. from locals to out of towners at this great event, it will be filling up fast. Please contact me asap so you can reserve and lock in your vehical or club. CALL OR TXTX: 214-957-7881 EMAIL: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2010, 08:10 PM~16304449
> *did you drop another car club again?
> *


yep the same time your boy Puppet did and pretty much for the same reasons. lil kids like to talk shit bout you when you're not there. then when you ask them they deny it all. but iam not jumping ship all fast n shit. ill just chill for awhile


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timothy1238_@Jan 16 2010, 01:16 AM~16307337
> *We are currently working on the plan for 2010...let me know if you have any ideas or suggestions...
> Also, people interested in having a show on the 2010 WEGO Tour or the 2010 WEGO-West Tour...please contact me now, while we still have time to make adjustments. We look forward to seeing everyone in 2010...
> ____________________
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: Who is this??


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 16 2010, 03:50 PM~16310928
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Who is this??
> *


Sell me your grill and 5th wheel homie. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 16 2010, 05:46 PM~16311272
> *Sell me your grill and 5th wheel homie.  :biggrin:
> *



I have a better option for the grill..get with me, idea im gonna do...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 16 2010, 04:50 PM~16310928
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Who is this??
> *


i think his name is Timothy :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16312987
> *i think his name is Timothy  :dunno:
> *


co-signed


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SEE YA AT LOS MAGNIFICOS.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 16 2010, 05:34 PM~16311561
> *I have a better option for the grill..get with me, idea im gonna do...
> *


Pm sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16313446
> *SEE YA AT LOS MAGNIFICOS.....
> *


What? I better see you at a show or two before that!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timothy1238_@Jan 16 2010, 02:16 AM~16307337
> *We are currently working on the plan for 2010...let me know if you have any ideas or suggestions...
> Also, people interested in having a show on the 2010 WEGO Tour or the 2010 WEGO-West Tour...please contact me now, while we still have time to make adjustments. We look forward to seeing everyone in 2010...
> ____________________
> ...


WHO EVER THIS PERSON IS MIGHT WANT TO FREEZE ON YOUR BULLSHIT THAT YOU ARE DOING. JON CHUCK, TIM WALLS, AND RAYMOND LARA ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT CAN ASSIST PEOPLE ABOUT WEGO OR WEGO WEST.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 17 2010, 09:52 AM~16315556
> *WHO EVER THIS PERSON IS MIGHT WANT TO FREEZE ON YOUR BULLSHIT THAT YOU ARE DOING.  JON CHUCK, TIM WALLS, AND RAYMOND LARA ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT CAN ASSIST PEOPLE ABOUT WEGO OR WEGO WEST.
> *


da man has spoken :worship: 

hope all is good wit u bro.. see yall soon


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 17 2010, 08:48 AM~16315536
> *What?  I better see you at a show or two before that!
> *


 :biggrin: .. of coarse... los magnificos SA and Victoria


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 17 2010, 10:52 AM~16315556
> *WHO EVER THIS PERSON IS MIGHT WANT TO FREEZE ON YOUR BULLSHIT THAT YOU ARE DOING.  JON CHUCK, TIM WALLS, AND RAYMOND LARA ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT CAN ASSIST PEOPLE ABOUT WEGO OR WEGO WEST.
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 PM~16316032
> *da man has spoken  :worship:
> 
> hope all is good wit u bro.. see yall soon
> *


Oh you will see me...real soon!!!!!!! :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut's good Tim? :wave:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 10:18 AM~16276319
> *LONGVIEW!!!!!!!</span>
> Now Thats What Im Talking About!!!! Cant Leave <span style=\'color:blue\'>East TX out!!*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 18 2010, 04:00 PM~16327784
> *Whut's good Tim?  :wave:
> *


What's up with ya :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16327371
> *Oh you will see me...real soon!!!!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


alreadyyy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 08:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 10:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...



yes add these


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jan 18 2010, 02:05 PM~16327840
> *LONGVIEW!!!!!!!</span>
> Now Thats What Im Talking About!!!! Cant Leave <span style=\'color:blue\'>East TX out!!
> *


 X 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*WILL THERE BE A CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AWARD?*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*713892-9902
for applications early registrations extended to jan 25*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

2010 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 19 2010, 05:58 PM~16341757
> *WILL THERE BE A CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AWARD?
> *


YES :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Crystal Images (Nov 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 19 2010, 04:58 PM~16341757
> *ROLLERZ ONLY!!!</span>*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 05:54 AM~16349351
> *2010 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF!
> 
> 
> ...


The flyer states an all out door event, where in Fair Park will the show be held if it's going to be outside? If you pre-register can you set up on Sunday if you don't want to leave your car out over night?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Jan 20 2010, 06:50 PM~16355446
> *ROLLERZ ONLY!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

LOCATION; ROSDALE PARK
340 Dartmoor Street
San Antonio, TX 

DATE  SUNDAY MAY 23, 2010

SET UP 7A.M.-11A.M.

ENTRY $25 PER ENTRY OR $35 FOR FULL 20X20 DISPLAY

CAR SHOW INFO CALL RICHARD ,,210-425-8484
MORE INFO TO COME SOON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

upp


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

myspace.com/impalasmagazine


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WEGO website is updated....tour is starting to come together with a few more dates to be announced....

wegoweb.org


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2010, 08:12 AM~16426648
> *Does anyone else find this mass posting a little tacky?  Post it once in someone else's topic...that's fine...but to continue to do....thumbs down...
> *


need an email addy to send the KRAZY KUTTING LOGO


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Jan 27 2010, 08:12 AM~16426648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2010, 05:12 AM~16426648
> *Does anyone else find this mass posting a little tacky?  Post it once in someone else's topic...that's fine...but to continue to do....thumbs down...
> *




Oops! I juuuust got this messege, as well as the private one you sent me! And, I'm kinda new at this layitlow thing. No prob brother. I honestly did not mean to be rude.
Please know....... MY BAD!
For now on, I shall watch the tackiness..... LOL!

Much love,
Beer Run Bobby


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

send it to [email protected]'t wait!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I have to take a second to thank the WEGO sponsors....










- Torres Empire (this year's title sponsor for the 3rd year in a row!)
- 25th Street Promotions (main sponsor every year of the tour)
- Kandy Shop Customs (new addition...from San Antonio)
- Krazy Kutting (new addition...incredible plaques, incredible prices)
- Southside Customs (returning for year #2 from Houston, TX)
- Sic 713 (returning for year #3 from Houston, TX)


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 29 2010, 04:36 PM~16453010
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 29 2010, 10:34 AM~16450988
> *I have to take a second to thank the WEGO sponsors....
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

thanks you very much sir..
you got my surpport 100%


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 29 2010, 12:34 PM~16450988
> *I have to take a second to thank the WEGO sponsors....
> 
> 
> ...


could you add 928-750-2324 under the logo...thanks


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 29 2010, 12:34 PM~16450988
> *I have to take a second to thank the WEGO sponsors....
> 
> 
> ...


you know its all good this way Jon, i'm proud to be involved with what you've brought to our lifestlye  :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Stop #2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 13 2010, 12:04 AM~16599617
> *Stop #2
> 
> 
> ...












will be there!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Heard Bumpkin busted out his dirt bike and is getting ready to do some stunt shows at a few shows...got the red gloves and everything!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 19 2010, 05:00 PM~16342535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WER IS DIS SHOW GONNA BE HELD AT AND U THINK YOU CAN MAKE IT A LIL BIGGER :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This is going to be the official WEGO brochure...because it's a brochure, it lay's out kinda funny, but the information is up-to-date!

Notice, the car club payouts (1st - $2,500, 2nd - $1,500, and 3rd - $1,000)...we determinted it would be too hard to tell who's in each chapter

Also, Car Dance Champion - $1,000 (and a $1,000 payout at the Dallas show)


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2010, 11:50 PM~16717645
> *This is going to be the official WEGO brochure...because it's a brochure, it lay's out kinda funny, but the information is up-to-date!
> 
> Notice, the car club payouts (1st - $2,500, 2nd - $1,500, and 3rd - $1,000)...we determinted it would be too hard to tell who's in each chapter
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

This is going to be the official WEGO brochure...because it's a brochure, it lay's out kinda funny, but the information is up-to-date!

Notice, the car club payouts (1st - $2,500, 2nd - $1,500, and 3rd - $1,000)...we determinted it would be too hard to tell who's in each chapter

Also, Car Dance Champion - $1,000 (and a $1,000 payout at the Dallas show)

















[/quote]
TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

2010 WEGO TOUR :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Stop #3 









Illegal Toys is stop #4....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 26 2010, 11:31 AM~16733083
> *Stop #3
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Crystal Images (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Ready to visit my 2nd home Dallas Texas... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 1 2010, 10:04 PM~16767246
> *Ready to visit my 2nd home Dallas Texas... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 25 2010, 10:39 PM~16727484
> *2010 WEGO TOUR</span> :thumbsup:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>congrats on bringing the tour back to Waco


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats up Ray heres some pics I copied from one of the first shows of the year up here in the Mid west I know wego wont be here this year but maybe it can remain a thought for the future :biggrin: Look in the stands


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2010, 06:20 AM~16858354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

victoria here we come :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2010, 07:20 AM~16858354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that wasnt taken at the Dallas show... cuz then she prolly literally froze her ass off


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2010, 07:20 AM~16858354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ME LIKE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2010, 09:50 PM~16717645
> *This is going to be the official WEGO brochure...because it's a brochure, it lay's out kinda funny, but the information is up-to-date!
> 
> Notice, the car club payouts (1st - $2,500, 2nd - $1,500, and 3rd - $1,000)...we determinted it would be too hard to tell who's in each chapter
> ...


(HEAVY HITTER ) IS GOING 2 HAVE 2 TRY & MAKE THE HUSTON SHOW :biggrin: 
MY BRO. & ALL HIS KIDS LIVE THERE  
I JUST HAVE 2 FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH GAS ITS GOING 2 TAKE 2 GET THERE :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17001055
> *(HEAVY HITTER ) IS GOING 2 HAVE 2 TRY & MAKE THE HUSTON SHOW  :biggrin:
> MY BRO. & ALL HIS KIDS LIVE THERE
> I JUST HAVE 2 FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH GAS ITS GOING 2 TAKE 2 GET THERE  :uh:
> *


JOHNNY KK WAS TELLING ME BOUT THIS! HOPE TO SEE HH IN TX!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

how do I preregister?


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2010, 06:00 AM~17052966
> *JOHNNY KK WAS TELLING ME BOUT THIS! HOPE TO SEE HH IN TX!
> *


IF JOHNNY COMES THRUE IM THERE :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for WEGO


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

So what are the 6 club events? Is the competition on sunday or saturday? Wanting to make sure so I know when to leave dallas...






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Not totally official...I still have to check a few things...









And we do have shirts available if someone likes this year's logo!!!

Shirt - $10
Customized Shirt (your name or club name across the top of the back) - $20


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

If your going to have the show at Big Town again this year....Hire some people to keep the restrooms clean during the show !! Last year was very Bad ...............

Let's hope it's at Fair Park.

Just my opinion............

Bobby G. .......Boulevard Aces C.C....."Mint Condition" Best of Show '09



O.G. Member ..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Apr 20 2010, 10:42 PM~17254824
> *
> 
> If your going to have the show at Big Town again this year....Hire some people to keep the restrooms clean during the show !!  Last year was very Bad ...............
> ...


a couple of times i didnt even use toilet paper cuz there was none  i just made sure i didnt sit down for the rest of the day :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2010, 11:33 PM~17254703
> *Not totally official...I still have to check a few things...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 20 2010, 11:28 PM~17255868
> *a couple of times i didnt even use toilet paper cuz there was none    i just made sure i didnt sit down for the rest of the day  :wow:
> *


I BELIEVE TOO MIGG ..... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2010, 09:33 PM~17254703
> *Not totally official...I still have to check a few things...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow my club is on the list... cool.







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez+Apr 21 2010, 06:47 AM~17256721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: lol :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone know how I can preregister for the Abilene show cant find anything


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will post up forms on the wegoweb.org site this weekend....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for WEGO!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 23 2010, 08:01 AM~17278592
> *I will post up forms on the wegoweb.org site this weekend....
> *



thanks but the link is not working but thanks


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 3 2010, 10:35 AM~17372178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: What's up John, great turn out yesterday...it looks like you are gonna need to find a BIGGER park for next year..it was packed!!! 

oh,on another note, the trophy/plaque looks good.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks Alex! Looks like you are on your way to the Hall of Fame this year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 3 2010, 10:52 AM~17372355
> *Thanks Alex!  Looks like you are on your way to the Hall of Fame this year
> *


Were gonna try...hopefully we can do it.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

*Wii* had a blast at the picnic!
We were just scared of the caterpillars!
Pics will be on our site very soon!









Here's one more... Since Tim doesn't have a myspace or facebook, we thought it might be best to post it here.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 4 2010, 08:16 AM~17384846
> *Wii had a blast at the picnic!
> We were just scared of the caterpillars!
> Pics will be on our site very soon!
> ...


DAMN I GOT SOME AIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We hope to make it to more shows on the tour... We had a blast at the camp out-car show this past weekend...




Big ups to the whole WEGO staff... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 4 2010, 06:16 AM~17384846
> *Wii had a blast at the picnic!
> We were just scared of the caterpillars!
> Pics will be on our site very soon!
> ...


WE WERE GETTING DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Info on the next stop??? My members are asking for details....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 4 2010, 08:04 AM~17385109
> *DAMN I GOT SOME AIR!!!!!!!!!
> *


black man can jump ese like he's sponsored by Nike


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 4 2010, 09:04 AM~17385109
> *DAMN I GOT SOME AIR!!!!!!!!!
> *


AIR TIMMY


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2010, 09:33 PM~17254703
> *Not totally official...I still have to check a few things...
> 
> 
> ...




wazzup john had alot of fun last weekend cant wait to do it agian next year and my son is still waiting for his shirt want it to say wego bike champ 09


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What size shirt? I have to order some more!



> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 4 2010, 08:13 PM~17392563
> *wazzup john had alot of fun last weekend cant wait to do it agian next year and my son is still waiting for his shirt want it to say wego bike champ 09
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Miggy, where you been? 

And Mike G., I lost your number...hit me up!


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2010, 08:27 AM~17408309
> *What size shirt?  I have to order some more!
> *


 thanks. Boy uses a x-lrg.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2010, 10:27 AM~17408309
> *What size shirt?  I have to order some more!
> *


I need a 3X with WEGO Full CUSTOM champ 08'-09'...while your at it. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2010, 09:28 AM~17408314
> *Miggy, where you been?
> 
> And Mike G., I lost your number...hit me up!
> *


just been busy working.. hows everything going this year?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The picnic was a blast...that may be my favorite show...

*We also just put up a twitter page for the tour...
twitter.com/wegotour

or text "follow wegotour" to 40404 to stay current. *
I recommend everyone sign-up, we will use it to keep you up-to-date, give needed setup/move-in information, etc. Maybe even some discounts for some shows....we will see!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 04:40 PM~17412173
> *I need a 3X with WEGO Full CUSTOM  champ 08'-09'...while your at it. :biggrin:
> *


i need a new shirt
2011 tour champ
2011 bike champ
2011 fullcustom champ
2011 radical champ
etc :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2010, 11:48 PM~17415322
> *i need a new shirt
> 2011 tour champ
> 2011 bike champ
> ...


 :wow: damn...that's one big ass shirt... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17415697
> *:wow: damn...that's one big ass shirt... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


thats how WE rol :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2010, 09:48 PM~17415322
> *i need a new shirt
> 2011 tour champ
> 2011 bike champ
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: Nice.
Maybe I can get 3rd after I redo the truck. :biggrin: Just hope it does not take to long to do everything that I have in mind.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2010, 10:27 AM~17408309
> *What size shirt?  I have to order some more!
> *


me too! xll


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 4 2010, 09:04 AM~17385109
> *DAMN I GOT SOME AIR!!!!!!!!!
> *


u know black men can jump!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2010, 09:27 AM~17408309
> *What size shirt?  I have to order some more!
> *


i need a car cover you carry that?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't wait to see everyone this Sunday at the Illegal Toys Show!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 04:42 AM~17440914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 10 2010, 07:44 PM~17448213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! :biggrin: 

And May 23rd is Abilene....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like all the dates are finally finalized (large bold events are the dates we just got finalized)....hope to see you at the shows!

- 5/16 - 6th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show - Oklahoma City, OK (Fair Park) - Call 405.821.4011
- 5/23 - 2nd Annual West Tex Car Show & Concert - Abilene, TX (Abilene Civic Center) - Call 832.881.1385 
- 6/13 - 3rd Annual Central Texas Showdown- Temple, TX (F.Mayborn Convention Center)- For more info, visit LMPevents.net
- 7/18 - 3rd Annual Angelitos CC Custom Car Show - Lamesa, TX (TBA) 
- 8/15 - 2nd Annual Passionate Rides C.C. Car Show - Waco, TX (Heart O' Texas Fair Complex) - Visit LMPevents.net
*- 10/17 - 2nd Annual Los Magnificos-San Antonio - San Antonio, TX (TBA) - Visit LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG or call 830.714.7196
- 12/5 - TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW - 28th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert - Houston, TX (Reliant Center) - Visit LOSMAGNIFICOS.ORG or call 830.714.7196*

Bonus Show - 8/8 - 3rd Annual Torres Empire Show - Mesquite, TX


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 11:02 PM~17449219
> *Looks like all the dates are finally finalized....hope to see you at the shows!
> 
> - 5/16 - 6th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show - Oklahoma City, OK (Fair Park) - Call 405.821.4011
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like we can finally hit Odessa again!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 11:03 PM~17449258
> *Looks like we can finally hit Odessa again!!!
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 11:02 PM~17449219
> *Looks like all the dates are finally finalized (large bold events are the dates we just got finalized)....hope to see you at the shows!
> 
> - 5/16 - 6th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show - Oklahoma City, OK (Fair Park) - Call 405.821.4011
> ...


committed!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Reschdeule date is ironed out...it will be all indoors...back inside the Dallas Convention Center with more room than ever before! (added an extra hall)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 11 2010, 08:38 AM~17452385
> *Reschdeule date is ironed out...it will be all indoors...back inside the Dallas Convention Center with more room than ever before!  (added an extra hall)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 10 2010, 09:44 PM~17448213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope everyone is safe after those tornados.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 09:03 PM~17449258
> *Looks like we can finally hit Odessa again!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 10:03 PM~17449258
> *Looks like we can finally hit Odessa again!!!
> *


Thank goodness. We missed everyone. lol


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 10:46 AM~17453977
> *I hope everyone is safe after those tornados.
> *


Thanks :biggrin: everything's good around here READY FOR THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am ready to party..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 09:02 PM~17449219
> *Looks like all the dates are finally finalized (large bold events are the dates we just got finalized)....hope to see you at the shows!
> 
> - 5/16 - 6th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show - Oklahoma City, OK (Fair Park) - Call 405.821.4011
> ...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17471284
> *i am ready to party..
> 
> 
> ...


OUR PRE PARTY & AFTER PARTY WILL BE @ CLUB ALBEE COME KICK IT WITH US SAT & SUN http://www.clubalbee.com/


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, MsDani

what up girl :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Headed out the door in about an hour.


----------



## TEXAS LOWRIDERS (May 14, 2010)

TexasLowrider.com


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

WHOS GONNA COME DOWN TO THE ABILENE SHOW NEXT WEEK?


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

I TRIED TO MAKE THIS SHOW DAMN WEATHER DIDNT LET ME WE HAD HAIL AND SHIT :angry: :guns: SO FOR THE ONES THAT DID MAKE IT BE SAFE ON THE ROAD AND IM SURE U WILL HAVE A BLAST CUZ ITS A GOOD SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

for everyone going to this show, be safe on the road. we going to miss this one but hope to see yall in abilene. 





LOW IMPRESSION


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 15 2010, 09:10 AM~17497955
> *WHOS GONNA COME DOWN TO THE ABILENE SHOW NEXT WEEK?
> *


not me :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2010, 12:10 AM~17502301
> *for everyone going to this show, be safe on the road. we going to miss this one but hope to see yall in abilene.
> LOW IMPRESSION
> *


  see you there homie.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope everyone made it back safe from Oklahoma


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 08:48 PM~17510008
> *hope everyone made it back safe from Oklahoma
> *


x2


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

I THINK THIS YEAR SHOW IN ABILENE WILL BE MORE ORGANIZED THAN LAST YEARS!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 16 2010, 09:44 PM~17510782
> *I THINK THIS YEAR SHOW IN ABILENE WILL BE MORE ORGANIZED THAN LAST YEARS!!!
> *


Im sure it will .Any up dates on hop prizes that will be givin at that show????


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 16 2010, 09:47 PM~17510810
> *Im sure it will .Any up dates on hop prizes that will be givin at that show????
> *


NOT YET BRO. I GOTTA CALL THE GUY FROM THE TOUR SO I CAN CALL CEASAR AND TELL HIM. IM SURE ITS 400 FOR SINGLE, 100 FOR SECOND PLACE AND SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP. BUT ILL MAKE SURE AND GIVE CEASAR A CALL.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 10:48 PM~17510008
> *hope everyone made it back safe from Oklahoma
> *


StreetSeen arrived in the beautiful city of Houston at 4:30 am.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

Upper Level CC made it home
had a trailer blow out but we still rode out
planning to make a few shows this year


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

great hop;;who said it BIG AL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 17 2010, 10:58 AM~17515393
> *great hop;;who said it  BIG  AL
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 17 2010, 07:45 AM~17513457
> *StreetSeen arrived in the beautiful city of Houston at 4:30 am.
> *


Got back inn H-town at 7am. Had a blow out Homie


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice hop videos!

Don't forget to text "follow wegotour" to phone # 40404 to stay up-to-date on all the latest and greatest WEGO news. We might even through out some privelaged info (like how to register for Dallas, etc.).


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*in the lowrider magazine it says the dallas show is at fair park????
is this a typo???  *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 18 2010, 10:12 AM~17526042
> *in the lowrider magazine it says the dallas show is at fair park????
> is this a typo???
> *


YEP :yes:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 17 2010, 11:39 AM~17515821
> *Got back inn H-town at 7am. Had a blow out Homie
> *


I'M GLAD TO HEAR ALL OF YOU GUYS GOT BACK SAFE


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget about August 22nd for the The Beat show as well...all indoors...no snow!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 18 2010, 08:43 PM~17534483
> *Don't forget about August 22nd for the The Beat show as well...all indoors...no snow!
> *


I hope not!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 18 2010, 07:59 PM~17533841
> *I'M GLAD TO HEAR ALL OF YOU GUYS GOT BACK SAFE
> *


Long ride too ur town homie but i had a greay time.Thank u for all the help ur gave me. Hope to see ur at Abilene!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

why are the pics of the hoppers not getting taken any more homeboy said he got in trouble last time so he was only taking pics of some of the cars thats not right he should be taking all the cars not just some


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 19 2010, 10:37 AM~17539605
> *why are the pics of the hoppers not getting taken any more homeboy said he got in trouble last time so he was only taking pics of some of the cars thats not right he should be taking all the cars not just some
> *


who got in trouble? the guy from streetseen? hmmm wonder why


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 09:43 AM~17539669
> *who got in trouble? the guy from streetseen? hmmm wonder why
> *


 :biggrin: no names :0 but it is what it is and there is no reason for him just to pick some cars :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

who is keeping out with the points cause they are not upgraded :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Score sheets from Oklahoma are in the mail...so I will update the points soon (and my office computer is currently broken...hopefully, I get it back tomorrow). If all goes well, points will be up Thursday or Friday.

As for the picture thing, I have no idea what you are talking about...or who for that matter....


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 20 2010, 12:17 AM~17547572
> *Score sheets from Oklahoma are in the mail...so I will update the points soon (and my office computer is currently broken...hopefully, I get it back tomorrow).  If all goes well, points will be up Thursday or Friday.
> 
> As for the picture thing, I have no idea what you are talking about...or who for that matter....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 19 2010, 10:17 PM~17547572
> *Score sheets from Oklahoma are in the mail...so I will update the points soon (and my office computer is currently broken...hopefully, I get it back tomorrow).  If all goes well, points will be up Thursday or Friday.
> 
> As for the picture thing, I have no idea what you are talking about...or who for that matter....
> *


thats not what homeboy said but whatever it does mater but i guess it is what it is


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 11:43 AM~17539669
> *who got in trouble? the guy from streetseen? hmmm wonder why
> *


Nope... wasn't us. We shoot hoppers all the time. Do you think we care if we get in trouble? LOL.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 17 2010, 01:39 PM~17515821
> *Got back inn H-town at 7am. Had a blow out Homie
> *


What? Damn... bro. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 20 2010, 11:56 AM~17551910
> *Nope... wasn't us. We shoot hoppers all the time. Do you think we care if we get in trouble? LOL.
> *


 :biggrin: i heard it of the photographer but is cool


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 20 2010, 12:56 PM~17551910
> *Nope... wasn't us. We shoot hoppers all the time. Do you think we care if we get in trouble? LOL.
> *


lol .. crazy 



you going to the Temple show on June 13th?


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks to everyone who came to okc to support us glad everyone made it home safe and we will see everyone at the wego shows :biggrin: 







(ILLEGAL TOYS) cant stop , wont stop :nono:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Updated!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW... Im on the list... Gotta keep up with these shows... lol 



See everyone in Abeline... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 21 2010, 07:17 AM~17560288
> *WOW... Im on the list... Gotta keep up with these shows... lol
> See everyone in Abeline...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...



Yup lil momma will be there
fo' sho! 
:biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

53 Belair will be there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like we have a new addition


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 22 2010, 05:23 AM~17569421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this new flyer :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 22 2010, 07:33 AM~17569806
> *I like this new flyer  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bad ass flyer :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 22 2010, 08:27 AM~17570096
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME IN OK :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 22 2010, 09:33 AM~17569806
> *I like this new flyer  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that street sign is badass :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Chil, Tim, and Chris


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick update on the standings.... 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I see you and the club moving up! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@May 25 2010, 06:19 AM~17596658
> *Thanks for the quick update on the standings....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 25 2010, 07:46 AM~17596766
> *I see you and the club moving up!  :biggrin:
> *


Yup... looks nice but im in love with reppin for the scene, my city & my Fam/club. :biggrin: the standings are the icing on cake.  



See you guys in Temple!!!!









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## lilmomma (Mar 20, 2009)

woooohooooo!!!!!

lol...

:wow:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17594770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm my lil bro is comming up I'll have to step it up :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 25 2010, 08:20 PM~17603460
> *Damm my lil bro is comming up I'll have to step it up :cheesy:
> *


i see Illegal Toys reppin wit Lucky Luciano and Chingo.. 




you need to bring them girls to da next show bro :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea.. i wouldve been mad if that foo in the yellow slammed my door like that :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 25 2010, 03:31 AM~17596062
> *Chil, Tim, and Chris
> 
> 
> ...



damnit did you wife swap again :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@May 26 2010, 10:38 PM~17616269
> *damnit did you wife swap again  :biggrin:
> *


Giggle giggle


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 27 2010, 03:23 PM~17623189
> *ttt
> *


nice meeting you


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@May 26 2010, 09:38 PM~17616269
> *damnit did you wife swap again  :biggrin:
> *


LOL......


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 27 2010, 03:01 PM~17623513
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17626088
> *:wave:
> *


whats up prima, long time no see, hows my homie doing, take care of that vato and tell him i said what up


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 27 2010, 06:54 PM~17626320
> *whats up prima, long time no see, hows my homie doing, take care of that vato and tell him i said what up
> *


I'm doing what I can...He is doing better though....Ill let him know you said hey,....TC


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 27 2010, 07:57 PM~17626344
> *I'm doing what I can...He is doing better though....Ill let him know you said hey,....TC
> *


you take care too prima


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+May 27 2010, 02:23 PM~17623189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 25 2010, 09:11 PM~17605145
> *i see Illegal Toys reppin wit Lucky Luciano and Chingo..
> 
> 
> ...


You should"ve seen the one I got for Jay she looked good :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 27 2010, 09:18 PM~17627686
> *You should"ve seen the one I got for Jay  she looked good  :biggrin:
> *


aww no pics or videos?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17627686
> *You should"ve seen the one I got for Jay  she looked good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 27 2010, 03:01 PM~17623513
> *nice meeting you
> *


Nice meeting you too =)

Hey if you got any more ideas, shoot em my way!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whats cracking dani..........hows the bike


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 31 2010, 02:05 PM~17654802
> *Nice meeting you too =)
> 
> Hey if you got any more ideas, shoot em my way!
> *


hi dani nice meeting you too


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17627907
> *aww no pics or videos?
> *


I din't get to take any :uh: the husband was there I'll ask the rest of the guys


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17699368
> *I din't get to take any :uh:  the husband was there I'll ask the rest of the guys
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

T







T







T


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 27 2010, 10:18 PM~17627686
> *You should"ve seen the one I got for Jay  she looked good  :biggrin:
> *


Yup that's a fact. We put her to work too!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

it was good to see everyone in Temple yesterday  hope to see yall at the next show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 14 2010, 09:03 AM~17780945
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW 3rd place for our club!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




We're gunnin for that number 1 spot like Ludacris.... lol 



SEE YA AT THE NEXT ONE---- SIMPLY STUNNIN TO THE TOP!!!!





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 14 2010, 08:30 AM~17781160
> *WOW 3rd place for our club!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> We're gunnin for that number 1 spot like Ludacris.... lol
> SEE YA AT THE NEXT ONE---- SIMPLY STUNNIN TO THE TOP!!!!
> ...


The key is Waco and Dallas...if you can show huge at those 2 shows...you can make up a lot of ground....but Rollerz and Illegal Toys are pushing hard, too. Can't wait to see how it plays out....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 14 2010, 12:52 PM~17782867
> *The key is Waco and Dallas...if you can show huge at those 2 shows...you can make up a lot of ground....but Rollerz and Illegal Toys are pushing hard, too.  Can't wait to see how it plays out....
> *


Those two clubs having chapters an all are a hard competition. We will try our best thou!!! :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT....for WEGO


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 14 2010, 12:11 PM~17783023
> *Those two clubs having chapters an all are a hard competition. We will try our best thou!!!  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



I thought Illegal toys was all from oklahoma being one chapter?????

And i think i only saw 4 rollerz only cars and about 5 bikes... If that continues i don't see chapters even being a issue at all...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Jun 14 2010, 02:14 PM~17783500
> *I thought Illegal toys was all from oklahoma being one chapter?????
> 
> And i think i only saw 4 rollerz only cars and about 5 bikes... If that continues i don't see chapters even being a issue at all...
> *



When I went to OKC to their show I spoke to a member of theirs and he mentioned 2 different cities or towns representing Illegal Toys. (Altus & OKC - something like that).

Chapter Clubs... 
Yea but they come hard Ive heard to all the big city shows... So Dallas & Houston will be their biggest showings... I would assume. 

Either way its been fun and a pleasure joining the tour this year. It gave me a chance to meet some new cool peeps. This time I met a guy from Passionate Rides I believe from WACO Tx... cool dude. 


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*So much for a good spare huh. O-well it got me home, then went flat. lol*


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the love guys we are just having a good time trying to put the sooner state on the map just being on the board is bad ass and we are defanitly meeting alot of cool people. 



See everyone at the next one ILLEGAL TOYS :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jun 14 2010, 02:50 PM~17784321
> *Thanks for the love guys we are just having a good time trying to put the sooner state on the map just being on the board is bad ass and we are defanitly meeting alot of cool people.
> See everyone at the next one      ILLEGAL TOYS        :biggrin:
> *


The cars were looking good bro. Glad ya'll made it home safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, hot$tuff5964


i didnt see u out there yesterday.. i had a ice cold corona waiting for ya


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 14 2010, 02:26 PM~17783595
> *When I went to OKC to their show I spoke to a member of theirs and he mentioned 2 different cities or towns representing Illegal Toys. (Altus & OKC - something like that).
> 
> Chapter Clubs...
> ...


i didnt get to meet you yesterday but i seen yalls line up :thumbsup: hopefully next time bro


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 14 2010, 02:54 PM~17784356
> *The cars were looking good bro. Glad ya'll made it home safe. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie i didnt get to bed till five in the morning and we had to leave the car hauler in ft worth till today cause of a flat ,but we did make it safe..... eventually :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2010, 05:55 PM~17784928
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, hot$tuff5964
> i didnt see u out there yesterday.. i had a ice cold corona waiting for ya
> *


I was there all damn day homie, i was kicking back in the AC by the bikes :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2010, 04:59 PM~17784951
> *i didnt get to meet you yesterday but i seen yalls line up  :thumbsup: hopefully next time bro
> *


Thanks, maybe next time bro...






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jun 14 2010, 05:47 PM~17785317
> *thanks homie  i didnt get to bed till five in the morning and we had to leave the car hauler in ft worth till today  cause of a flat ,but we did make it safe..... eventually  :wow:
> *


SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THAT BRO....THAT HAPPEN TO ME ON THE WAY FROM UR SHOW HOMIE....... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT BRO... :worship: :worship: :worship:.....WE LIVE FOR LOWRIDEING..LOL


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 14 2010, 12:11 PM~17783023
> *Those two clubs having chapters an all are a hard competition. We will try our best thou!!!  :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


ONLY 2 CHAPTERS ALTUS OK & OKC WORKING ON FORTH WORTH TX BUT NOT OUT YET WE'RE A SMALL CAR CLUB TOO


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 08:15 PM~17787560
> *SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THAT BRO....THAT HAPPEN TO ME ON THE WAY FROM UR SHOW HOMIE....... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD...THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT BRO... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:.....WE LIVE FOR LOWRIDEING..LOL
> *


I MADE IT @ 2PM TODAY SHIT I'M TIRED BUT YEA WE LOVE THIS EVEN IF THE HUSBAND DON'T AGREE WITH IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 14 2010, 12:52 PM~17782867
> *The key is Waco and Dallas...if you can show huge at those 2 shows...you can make up a lot of ground....but Rollerz and Illegal Toys are pushing hard, too.  Can't wait to see how it plays out....
> *


LATIN KUSTOMS 53 BELAIRE IS THE ONLY ROAD WARRIOR HERE SO WATCH OUT....BRO.... AM HERE TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR MY CLUB AND FOR THAT HOUSTONE....... :guns: :guns:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 10:33 PM~17787778
> *LATIN KUSTOMS 53 BELAIRE IS THE ONLY ROAD WARRIOR HERE  SO WATCH OUT....BRO.... AM HERE TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR MY CLUB AND FOR THAT HOUSTONE....... :guns:  :guns:
> *



GET EM TIGER :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17787778
> *LATIN KUSTOMS 53 BELAIRE IS THE ONLY ROAD WARRIOR HERE  SO WATCH OUT....BRO.... AM HERE TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR MY CLUB AND FOR THAT HOUSTONE....... :guns:  :guns:
> *



he was talking about club championship :biggrin: but they are behind ya in the standings.... :0 better not miss a show, any of yall.... 

and good to see you holding it down for your club, Houstone & Pasadena again this year...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 14 2010, 02:26 PM~17783595
> *When I went to OKC to their show I spoke to a member of theirs and he mentioned 2 different cities or towns representing Illegal Toys. (Altus & OKC - something like that).
> 
> Chapter Clubs...
> ...



Good to see yall are enjoying this, thats what its about...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 14 2010, 09:46 PM~17787965
> *he was talking about club championship :biggrin: but they are behind ya in the standings.... :0 better not miss a show, any of yall....
> 
> and good to see you holding it down for your club,  Houstone & Pasadena again this year...
> *


ONE CLUB ---- ONE CITY ---- ONE STATE ---- ONE CHAPTER ---- LATIN KUSTOMS ---- PASADENA TEXAS ---- THAT'S HOW WE ROLL


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 14 2010, 05:56 PM~17785413
> *I was there all damn day homie, i was kicking back in the AC by the bikes  :cheesy:
> *


SA said it was the RO living room.....lmao!....


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

WORLDWIDE THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 14 2010, 10:19 PM~17788506
> *WORLDWIDE THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEA BUT WE HOLD OUR OWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pay-pal ready if payed online pls send money to [email protected]


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2010, 11:02 PM~17788195
> *ONE CLUB ---- ONE CITY ---- ONE STATE ---- ONE CHAPTER ---- LATIN KUSTOMS ---- PASADENA TEXAS ---- THAT'S HOW WE ROLL
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 14 2010, 10:27 PM~17788672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND STILL MORE RIDES TO COME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2010, 10:22 PM~17788571
> *YEA BUT WE HOLD OUR OWN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes yall have some nice rides bro


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 14 2010, 11:29 PM~17789876
> *yes yall have some nice rides bro
> *


THANK YOU BRO WE ARE JUST HOLDING IT DOWN FOR TEXAS


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 14 2010, 09:27 PM~17788672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOKING GOOD HOPE SOME OF YOU MAKE OUR SHOW ANGELITOS 3RD ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW WEGO STOP


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy+Jun 14 2010, 09:16 PM~17787575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 14 2010, 09:46 PM~17787965
> *he was talking about club championship :biggrin: but they are behind ya in the standings.... :0 better not miss a show, any of yall....
> 
> and good to see you holding it down for your club,  Houstone & Pasadena again this year...
> *


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

IT'S ALL GOOD WE ENJOY THE SHOWS JUST BEEN ON THE BOARD FEELS GOOD WE'LL GIVE IT THE WORLD :biggrin: WE'LL SEE HOW IT PLAYS OUT


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 15 2010, 09:27 PM~17798241
> *IT'S ALL GOOD WE ENJOY THE SHOWS JUST BEEN ON THE BOARD FEELS GOOD WE'LL GIVE IT THE WORLD :biggrin: WE'LL SEE HOW IT PLAYS OUT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

WHERE'S THE NEXT SHOW......ANYBODY KNOW!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 18 2010, 12:19 PM~17824577
> *WHERE'S THE NEXT SHOW......ANYBODY KNOW!!!!
> *



July 18th Lamesa ... Angelitos CC car show....


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2010, 12:36 PM~17824732
> *July 18th Lamesa ... Angelitos CC car show....
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 18 2010, 11:19 AM~17824577
> *WHERE'S THE NEXT SHOW......ANYBODY KNOW!!!!
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 18 2010, 02:52 PM~17825668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE ANTHER LONG ROAD TRIP......... :thumbsup: .....THANKS


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 19 2010, 08:01 AM~17831187
> *LOOKS LIKE ANTHER LONG ROAD TRIP......... :thumbsup: .....THANKS
> *


 :yes: WE DID IT ALL LAST YEAR BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT YOU MEET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE AND HAVE ALOT OF FUN SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jun 19 2010, 10:04 AM~17831516
> * :yes: WE DID IT ALL LAST YEAR BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT YOU MEET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE AND HAVE ALOT OF FUN SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


SEE U THERE....HOMIE!!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Illegal Toys putting it down in temple tx. :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

click pic to check out video


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Jun 19 2010, 03:32 PM~17833272
> *Illegal Toys putting it down in temple tx. :biggrin:
> 
> *


real good line up ya ll have homies


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.....TTT for WEGO.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17833927
> *real good line up ya ll have homies
> *


thanks homie :h5:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 21 2010, 07:33 AM~17843604
> *SIMPLY STUNNIN Show Coverage @ [url]www.simplystunnin.com (TEMPLE)[/url]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 21 2010, 09:16 PM~17850230
> *BUMP
> *


HEY,HOMIE DID U THAT TALK TO THAT VATO!!!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 21 2010, 08:58 PM~17850860
> *HEY,HOMIE DID U THAT TALK TO THAT VATO!!!!
> *


YEA I SENT THE $ ALREADY THANKS FOR THE INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 22 2010, 10:25 PM~17861813
> *YEA  I SENT THE $ ALREADY THANKS FOR THE INFO :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD HOMIE.......ANYTIME FOR A BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..  










this ISN'T air brushing.* 

do you need a WEGO hat???
:biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't wait for this weekend should be a good one in lamesa.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Jul 12 2010, 05:39 AM~18022990
> *I can't wait for this weekend should be a good one in lamesa.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 day is the last day 4 prereg since the 11 fell on a sunday so gety them in 2day paypal ready


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope I will be able to make some more show's. It sucks having to work all the time. :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up wego its going down this weekn n lamesa tx west tx wego style dont miss out live n concert the hometown boys byob 10bucks a cooler every 1 thats comming out its going to be a nice sunny day so b safe on the roads shine up the lowlow and drink a beer at the 3 annual angelitos cc


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tmft


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant wait for the update...




Good show in La Mesa... Good to see all the WEGO Followers showing up and showing out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

good seeing everyone yesterday see everyone at the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Added to the show...an airbrush competition. We will be having an open airbrush competition at Waco (8/15), Dallas (8/22), and San Antonio (10/17) (if you win one, you can't compete at the others). The best competitors at these 3 shows will be able to compete at the Tour Finale (Los Magnificos-Houston on 12/5). Each show will have a cash prize and it's basically a free booth for the airbrush artist (free to enter and you are welcome to promote your business with demo pieces, business cards, etc). 

Each show will have a theme. Our shows have often used the tagline "more cars, more concert, more crowd" and that's where the theme will come from.
Waco - something representing the cars
Dallas - something representing the crowd or the people at shows
San Antonio - something representing the concert
Use your imagination as we hope to find the top airbrush artist in Texas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

TTT for the Wego tour!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 19 2010, 08:43 AM~18081346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 MEMBERS ON THE BOARD, HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like we gonna make our mark here real soon next 3 WEGO shows, we should bump ourselves to the top...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WE'RE READY :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2010, 08:11 AM~18243661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 9 2010, 09:54 AM~18264203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit Im in the standings :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Aug 9 2010, 12:57 PM~18264657
> *Oh shit Im in the standings  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I know its late but here it is...

Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!


*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/WegoSanAntonio.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - WEGO Campout / Picnic 2010</a>
*








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hop standings are not updated yet...will update those tomorrow...


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 16 2010, 07:52 PM~18327550
> *Hop standings are not updated yet...will update those tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 16 2010, 09:35 AM~18321243
> *I know its late but here it is...
> 
> Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18357170
> *Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....
> *


Now you tell me lol!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 19 2010, 10:58 PM~18357632
> *Now you tell me lol!
> *


x100..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 19 2010, 09:02 PM~18357664
> *x100..
> *


What you mean? You don't have anything that day...I checked first!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18357170
> *Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....
> *



nice.. in austin that is a long drive for me.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18357170
> *Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....
> *



Closer to home than San Antonio.... lol See you all out there.








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine will be in Saginaw, MI that weekend for Low-4-Life's Fall Slam. You guys have a blast. We'll catch ya at the next one.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 20 2010, 08:10 AM~18360679
> *StreetSeen Magazine will be in Saginaw, MI that weekend for Low-4-Life's Fall Slam. You guys have a blast. We'll catch ya at the next one.
> *


noooo Jay :tears:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18357170
> *Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2010, 10:49 AM~18361341
> *noooo Jay :tears:
> *


I'll catch ya at the next one mijo. We got to spend quality time together in Dallas this weekend to make up for time we're gonna lose lol.


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18357170
> *Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....
> *



that sucks , was lookn forward to another great show in SA but then ATX sounds even better 

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Dallas was great! The club championship definitely heated up some...good to see Dallas Lowriders and Kingz make big jumps up (also nice to see Down II Clown creep into the top 10). 

The Mild class is dominating this year's tour (6 of the top 10 are in Mild)

Oh, and the hop standings aren't updated yet....will be soon! See you in Tulsa on September 12th


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Most of the clubs listed in the championship are from Dallas!!!! Good to see everyone reppin hard yesterday!!!





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Refresh your screen...I just made some adjustments that I overlooked...Simply Stunnin has 7 members on the board!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good show


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 23 2010, 10:24 AM~18382848
> *Refresh your screen...I just made some adjustments that I overlooked...Simply Stunnin has 7 members on the board!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Aug 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18382848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*It's good to see another Illegal Toys member on the board.**TTT for Illegal Toys* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 23 2010, 08:34 AM~18382451
> *Dallas was great!  The club championship definitely heated up some...good to see Dallas Lowriders and Kingz make big jumps up (also nice to see Down II Clown creep into the top 10).
> 
> The Mild class is dominating this year's tour (6 of the top 10 are in Mild)
> ...


* I wonder if it's to late for me to enter the radical race.* :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

not at all...at this pace, we may not have a Radical champion....I thought some green car from Austin was supposed to be in the running this year......hmmm....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18357170
> *Its official...due to venue issues, we have removed San Antonio from the 2010 tour....and replaced it with the Rollerz Only-Austin show on September 19th....
> *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2010, 12:37 AM~18390366
> *not at all...at this pace, we may not have a Radical champion....I thought some green car from Austin was supposed to be in the running this year......hmmm....
> *



it might have to wait another year but when it comes out everybody better be ready i am stepping up my game


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 PM~18395764
> *it might have to wait another year but when it comes out everybody better be ready i am stepping up my game
> *


I think he was talking about the other green car from Austin.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BAD ASS SHOW :biggrin: HAT LOTS OF FUN


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 24 2010, 04:07 PM~18395772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: WE'RE READY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18390366
> *not at all...at this pace, we may not have a Radical champion....I thought some green car from Austin was supposed to be in the running this year......hmmm....
> *


fuck it im gonna bring out the vette the way it is for the rest of the year :0


----------



## LowRidinDime (Apr 27, 2010)

Whats the date for the houston show this year???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowRidinDime_@Aug 24 2010, 10:58 PM~18399244
> *Whats the date for the houston show this year???
> *


dec 5


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 24 2010, 04:06 PM~18395764
> *it might have to wait another year but when it comes out everybody better be ready i am stepping up my game
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 24 2010, 06:06 PM~18395764
> *it might have to wait another year but when it comes out everybody better be ready i am stepping up my game
> *


aint nothing like a good battle at the top of the mountain :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Registration is available for Houston (December 5th)

<img src=\'http://losmagnificos.org/images/LM10_Front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://losmagnificos.org/images/LM10_Back.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Car & Truck Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>
<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/bike.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos - Bike Pre-Registration (must have paypal)</a>

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/RegForm-LM10.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Mail-In Pre-Registration Form</a>*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Aug 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18390366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

* I will leave the radical class to the big ballers. * :nicoderm:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!


*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/2ndPassionateRides.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - 2nd Annual Passionate Rides Car Show</a>
*




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is our coverage of the show..... Enjoy!!!


*<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/6th97.9Show.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - 6th Annual 97.9 The Beat Custom Car Show</a>
*




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bump...TTT*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

much love to the wego tour.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2010, 09:06 AM~18410605
> *Registration is available for Houston (December 5th)
> 
> <img src=\'http://losmagnificos.org/images/LM10_Front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


how do i qualify for the scholarship?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Show at the show or a family member must show at the show...and fill out an application form (available at setup)


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

We will still be taking pre reg. for the Rollerz Only car show and concert in Austin on Sept. 19th . Please call Brian at 512-887-0082 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 7 2010, 06:21 AM~18504673
> *Show at the show or a family member must show at the show...and fill out an application form (available at setup)
> *


as in putting a car in correct?
Is there a entry fee for that? Do I need to take some grades or is it more a random drawing or who yall think should get it?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 26 2010, 08:06 AM~18410605
> *Registration is available for Houston (December 5th)
> 
> <img src=\'http://losmagnificos.org/images/LM10_Front.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


COOL :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, mrouija

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Major shake-up in the Semi Custom Class....and a new leader in the Radical class! Looks like this year will go down to the wire....3 shows left:

9/19 - Screw Thousand and Ten Car Show in Austin, TX
10/30 - (bonus points) - 2nd annual Julian's Customs in Oklahoma City, OK
12/5 - TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP - 28th annual Los Magnificos in Houston, TX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Where the update on the standings? :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

King61...I lost your#....hit me up!


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Can't wait to get my car on the tour...*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Sep 13 2010, 12:30 PM~18555146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2010, 12:11 AM~18595781
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Updated Standings....









Another jump (Fabian & Andrea jumped into Full Custom). Looks like this will be the craziest ending ever for the WEGO Tour. Lots of stuff can happen between now and December 5th....

And who's going to be in the 1st Hall of Fame class?......


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*Another Illegal Toys member on the board. TTT!!*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Illegal Toys has been outstanding all year....way to go!


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

yes sir.............


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WEGO TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 20 2010, 09:04 PM~18617104
> *WEGO TTT
> *


Nice to see you on the list! Ya'll are doing great...hope to revisit Waco in 2011!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2010, 10:06 PM~18617137
> *Nice to see you on the list!  Ya'll are doing great...hope to revisit Waco in 2011!
> *


FEELS GOOD BEING ON THERE, WISH I COULD MAKE ALL THE SHOWS MAYBE NEXT YR...... LETS GET IT IN THE WORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2010, 07:53 PM~18616196
> *Illegal Toys has been outstanding all year....way to go!
> *


THANKS WE'RE TRYING :h5: :h5: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2010, 07:49 AM~18620410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 16 2010, 04:34 PM~18584815
> *King61...I lost your#....hit me up!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 23 2010, 03:10 PM~18644201
> *
> *


 WHATS UP PRIMO.. :wave: ..


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I may have missed the post, but what happened to the Los Magnificos San Antonio show?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2010, 09:49 AM~18620410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2010, 07:49 AM~18620410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the criteria for receiving the hall of fame award


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

T T T............ :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dee.allen93caddy (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 3 2010, 06:33 AM~18722954
> *ttt
> *


where do we find the entry form for the illegal toys car show on october 30th


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dee.allen93caddy_@Oct 4 2010, 02:29 PM~18733283
> *where do we find the entry form for the illegal toys car show on october 30th
> *


wegoweb.org


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee.allen93caddy_@Oct 4 2010, 02:29 PM~18733283
> *where do we find the entry form for the illegal toys car show on october 30th
> *


Also I can fax it or e-mail it just text me the e-mail to (405) 821-4011


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Oct 6 2010, 06:34 AM~18749211
> *
> *


whats up homie you coming on the 30th tornado season its over :biggrin:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for wego


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

almost time I can't wait for Oct 30th


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

its gonna be a great show im expecting to see a lot of clean ass rides :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW (DECEMBER 5, 2010) WEEKEND!*

WE GOT AN EVEN BETTER RATE THIS YEAR OF $69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! 

IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY 

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

ok guys....here the info on the rooms for the Julian's Customs car show! DAY INN the # 405-942-8294 and the address is 504 south meridian I-40 EXIT 145 OKC ,OK 73108 The rooms are single -52$plus tax and the double-59$ plus tax (single is king&double is 2queens) make sure and say your with julian's customs car show,for the discount :biggrin:


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

the pre party for Julian's Customs Carshow is gonna be CLUB ALBEE'S the address is 319 E sherdian ave. okc,ok 73104 there # is 405-601-6655! The only club with a hookah & cigar bar.....true VIP room and awesome drinks!........also take a flyer with u and get in free!!!!! if u have any questions let me know! it's gonna be bad ass,so don't miss out!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIPGLOSS_@Oct 13 2010, 10:42 AM~18798613
> *the pre party  for Julian's Customs Carshow is gonna be CLUB ALBEE'S the address is 319 E sherdian ave. okc,ok 73104 there # is 405-601-6655! The only club with a hookah & cigar bar.....true VIP room and awesome drinks!........also take a flyer with u and get in free!!!!! if u have any questions let me know! it's gonna be bad ass,so don't miss out!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let's do it again sister!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 13 2010, 09:02 AM~18798798
> *Let's do it again sister!
> *


we got your parking spot ready at albees :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 13 2010, 09:23 PM~18804139
> *we got your parking spot ready at albees :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm sayin! November book looks sweet Caspy. It comes in the office on Friday and ships out to subscribers on the 18th.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18804242
> *That's what I'm sayin! November book looks sweet Caspy. It comes in the office on Friday and ships out to subscribers on the 18th.
> *


hell yea would you be having it at our show?


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2010, 09:06 PM~18617137
> *Nice to see you on the list!  Ya'll are doing great...hope to revisit Waco in 2011!
> *


WERE ARE ALL THE TOUR STOPS FOR 2011? DO YOU HAVE A SWEEPSTAKES FOR THE ORIGINAL CLASS?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 13 2010, 09:32 PM~18804278
> *hell yea would you be having it at our show?
> *


It's not supposed to come out til Nov 1st, but if you can keep a secret... yes, we will have some there.


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 13 2010, 09:02 AM~18798798
> *Let's do it again sister!
> *


hell ya!!!!! i already told them we need a window for and ur ride babe.......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIPGLOSS_@Oct 13 2010, 11:37 PM~18805917
> *hell ya!!!!! i already told them we need a window for and ur ride babe.......
> *


Yep a window indeed. I believe we're rolling deep this time! I'm bringing 4 other Texicans with me.


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 15 2010, 10:50 PM~18824664
> *Yep a window indeed. I believe we're rolling deep this time! I'm bringing 4 other Texicans with me.
> *


ya!!! i like to hear that....


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 24 2010, 11:01 AM~18893246
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: long time no see Ms Dani


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18607084
> *Updated Standings....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## LIPGLOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

yall ready for the show????? i am....bring on the bonus point's!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we'll after all the hustle with the show now we"re at the club kicking it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good show


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 31 2010, 06:21 PM~18954889
> *good show
> *


Thanks for coming hope we can see some pics soon I didn't have a chance to take any :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Oct 31 2010, 08:37 PM~18955381
> *Thanks for coming hope we can see some pics soon I didn't have a chance to take any :thumbsup:
> *


i will post some


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Where is the current standings????







:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

X 512


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Nov 4 2010, 05:56 PM~18986678
> *Where is the current standings????
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE SCORES    :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2010, 08:57 PM~19012211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bump :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

"More Than 100 Awards"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC
DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

"MODEL CAR CONTEST"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

"BEST OF AWARD"

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

"REGISTRATION"

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

LOCATION

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin: WE READY :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

We'll be in odessa this weekend with these limited editions item. We'll also have small quantities at Los Magnificos. Get'em before there gone!








If you want any of these items you can get them in Odessa or at Los Magnificos. To insure we have ur size I'm taking pre-orders. PM me


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 18 2010, 07:36 PM~19105529
> *We'll be in odessa this weekend with these limited editions item. We'll also have small quantities at Los Magnificos. Get'em before there gone!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2010, 06:22 PM~19104940
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 24 2010, 04:26 PM~19154848
> *ttt
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2010, 08:57 PM~19012211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 26 2010, 04:15 PM~19170127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 26 2010, 04:15 PM~19170127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 28 2010, 10:28 PM~19185954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

41 pages and counting....This years WeGo has been awesome...can't wait til next year!


I wonder what next years theme is gonna be?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 30 2010, 09:47 AM~19199965
> *41 pages and counting....This years WeGo has been awesome...can't wait til next year!
> I wonder what next years theme is gonna be?
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

HOW MANY POINTS AM I AT? PM ME PLIS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*1USAMOTORSPORTS PLEASE SEND ME BBQ RECIPE!!!! OR Bring BBQ TO LOS MAGNIFICOS.......*OR if you really wanna be nice...Send George Hill to my house :biggrin: FYI I would not be mad at all


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2010, 08:19 AM~19227350
> *1USAMOTORSPORTS PLEASE SEND ME BBQ RECIPE!!!! OR Bring BBQ TO LOS MAGNIFICOS.......OR if you really wanna be nice...Send George Hill to my house :biggrin: FYI I would not be mad at all
> *


Gilbert can BBQ for everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 3 2010, 05:57 AM~19226787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats to this year's Tour Champions and Hall of Fame inductees! Lot's of hard work and well deserved wins (I will post the winners later).


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 6 2010, 04:40 PM~19255572
> *Congrats to this year's Tour Champions and Hall of Fame inductees!  Lot's of hard work and well deserved wins (I will post the winners later).
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: Those rings are dope... The show was dope... and the WEGO Tour in general was dope... lol I hope to do it all next year, god willing. 



Jon Chuck, Air Timmy and the whole WEGO Staff... Thanks for putting on these shows to allow us the opportunity to visit some of these other cities and meet some wonderful people. 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 16 2010, 11:24 AM~19342846
> *<a href=\'http://simplystunnin.com/Galleries/2010/SignatureSunday.html\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN - Signature Sunday (WEGO Tour) </a>
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


----------

